# Here we go again............



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Mass shooting in Sutherland Springs, TX.

Reports of as many as 24 dead, including the shooter. Shooting took place in a small church. No definite numbers yet as to the amount of injured.

https://www.yahoo.com/gma/texas-church-scene-shooting-report-192705171--abc-news-topstories.html


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

paratrooper said:


> Mass shooting in Sutherland Springs, TX.
> 
> Reports of as many as 24 dead, including the shooter. Shooting took place in a small church. No definite numbers yet as to the amount of injured.
> 
> https://www.yahoo.com/gma/texas-church-scene-shooting-report-192705171--abc-news-topstories.html


The shooter doesn't count in the number of people who are dead. He's the cause.


----------



## yellowtr (Oct 28, 2016)

The moral compass of the human race is lost or broken. I have no idea where it went or how to fix it
No more golden rule. No more Ten Commandments.
Sad


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Repeating what progressive ideals sowed. " if it feels good do it", " it is all about me", " it is all relative "


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

It appears that a private citizen engaged him with a long gun of some sort, and he dropped his AR style Ruger rifle and fled the scene, with the citizen on his tail. He crashed into a field and apparently bled out. It is still unclear if his death was from the shots fired at him by the citizen, or were self inflicted.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

We as a society and a nation have been headed in the wrong direction for some time now. 

I don't know if it's too late to turn it all around. I hope to Hell this isn't the new normal / reality for us.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Bisley said:


> It appears that a private citizen engaged him with a long gun of some sort, and he dropped his AR style Ruger rifle and fled the scene, with the citizen on his tail. He crashed into a field and apparently bled out. It is still unclear if his death was from the shots fired at him by the citizen, or were self inflicted.


According to ABC national news, the private citizen, not in the church, brought out his own rifle and shot the guy. The guy escaped, but died from the gunshot hit while escaping in his car.

The ABC news told that story, and briefly interviewed the private citizen.
But then, in the end-of-broadcast recapitulation, the item about the private citizen, the "good guy with a gun," disappeared.
My bet is that it was pulled by a supervisor at the last moment.

But there was a whole lot about the shooter: A photo of his porcine face, his name, his "assault" rifle, and so on.
I think that it's abysmally stupid to publicize the killer, because it encourages "copy cats."
I think it particularly stupid to publicize the killer, and then to delete the good-guy story.


----------



## grade6man (Feb 15, 2013)

I read that he had been court marshaled and dishonorably discharged from the air force. If that is the case, then he could not have legally bought or owned a gun. So tell me how these gun laws work for us in this country. I'm glad somebody stepped up and took him out. Deadly force must be met with deadly force. You're not even safe in a house of worship anymore. Very sad...


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Steve you know that the lame street media can not admit that a citizen armed with his own gun stopped a bad guy.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

grade6man said:


> ...You're not even safe in a house of worship anymore...


Considering ISIS wannabes and notoriety-hungry nut cases, of course that's true...
Except that it wouldn't be, if your congregation were to develop its own security team.

An acquaintance on another site is part of his church's armed security team.
The team has stopped at least one potential disaster in its tracks.


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

None of these shooting are gun problems, they a people problems.....

Sadly one can not legislate morality........


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

A friend I used to work with was a member of a small church that actually had a couple of meetings and discussed the subject of security against this very sort of attack. They agreed to encourage members to carry, and took turns being designated guards. They agreed on stations for each, basically one in each 'quadrant,' and fields of fire for each. They didn't make a big deal out of it, they just had a couple of meetings and the church members who wanted to participate organized the whole deal, and practiced together regularly, with the blessing of the pastor and the rest of the congregation.

It is perfectly legal, in Texas, for a citizen to carry a concealed weapon, unless the church specifically posts official '30.06' signage that prohibits it. Many small churches encourage members to carry weapons, discreetly, of course.


----------



## yellowtr (Oct 28, 2016)

It is being reported that he was an antifa guy. I saw the article on whatfinger. I have no idea if this is true.
But the level of pure hate that has flowed from the communists since the last election is unbelievable.
I just read that the attack on Rand Paul was by a socialist/communist. You attack a sitting senator, break 5 ribs and get simple assault?
After the infamous speech by cuomo before the last election saying that if you were pro life, pro 2nd amendment, went to church, pro family you were not welcome in NYS, Those are not NY values. If you guys remember, that is what Ted Cruz was referring to when he mentioned NY values during the last primary.

I knew the absolute hate from the socialists and communists was there just under the surface.
Now it is there in all its hateful glory for all to see.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

If I heard it right, it's now being reported on the news that a local resident picked up the rifle that the suspect dropped to the ground, flagged down a passing motorist, and then chased after the suspect with his own rifle. 

At least that's the way the talking head on the news stated it. Of course, we all know that they don't always get the news 100% correct.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Now they are reporting it was result of Domestic Violence as the cause, not that he was an evil sick SOB that is the real reason.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

tony pasley said:


> Now they are reporting it was result of Domestic Violence as the cause, not that he was an evil sick SOB that is the real reason.


Lots & lots of people get involved in domestic disputes. Supposedly, his ex-wife (?) and MIL went to the church on a reg. basis. Maybe he was expecting them to be there that day?

Very, very, very few take out their anger on a church with a firearm.


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

Good Guy With A Gun In Texas Story Is Former NRA Instructor

https://bearingarms.com/tom-k/2017/11/06/good-guy-gun-texas-story-former-nra-instructor/


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

https://www.yahoo.com/news/2-men-truck-chase-down-181921556.html


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Cait43 said:


> None of these shooting are gun problems, they a[re] people problems...


...And that's exactly what President Trump said from a public podium, while he was in Japan!
It was even quoted in the national TV "news," although they tried to put a negative spin on it.
(I think that their spin attempt failed.)

Another item that came up on the national TV "news" was that the Texas Director of Public Safety publickly questioned how a dishonorably discharged serviceman, convicted of serious domestic violence (which adds up to two "no" votes, in the gun-purchase sweepstakes), was able to legally buy guns in two separate contiguous states (although not in Texas).
Evidently, the federal check system doesn't work as well as it might, especially when the Air Force neglects to inform the gun-purchase database keepers of this person's conviction and his DD.

Repeat after me: _There are no laws that anyone can make, that will do anything at all to keep us safe. None._


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Another item that came up on the national TV "news" was that the Texas Director of Public Safety publickly questioned how a dishonorably discharged serviceman, convicted of serious domestic violence (which adds up to two "no" votes, in the gun-purchase sweepstakes), was able to legally buy guns in two separate contiguous states (although not in Texas).
> Evidently, the federal check system doesn't work as well as it might, especially when the Air Force neglects to inform the gun-purchase database keepers of this person's conviction and his DD.
> 
> Repeat after me: _There are no laws that anyone can make, that will do anything at all to keep us safe. None._


If they pass anymore laws, they should be laws to penalize military or federal personnel who are convicted of negligence in the performance of their duties. I don't know if negligence by a military person is grounds for court martial, but whoever failed to report this guys DD to the FBI should be held financially or personally liable to the survivors of all the victims of this tragedy.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Agreed!


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

Man who chased and fired at church shooting suspect describes their tense confrontation

https://www.yahoo.com/gma/man-chase...bes-tense-223204099--abc-news-topstories.html


----------

